# USA shipping?



## blameitonthelaserbuds (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone know any reliable sites for bean banks that deliver to the states? Believe me I've been searching for a while already, most sites just don't do USA though.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2009)

click on the Nirvana banner and support our forum. they ship to US


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 22, 2009)

attitude


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2009)

blameitonthelaserbuds said:
			
		

> Anyone know any reliable sites for bean banks that deliver to the states? Believe me I've been searching for a while already, most sites just don't do USA though.



You hve been searching in the wrong places obviously...I know of a bunch..you can start with the nirvana banner, then there is Attitude, Dope-seeds, single seed centre, hemp depot, seedbay, thcbay...google any of those....


----------



## captain1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Just got 30 from attitude seed bank


----------



## Raw Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

Bro attitude they  will guarantee your order


----------



## Alistair (Nov 2, 2009)

Dutchbreed is good; they ship to the US.


----------

